# Request: Mod for charging when device is off.



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: Verizon

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Ever since the first GB 2nd Init Rom came out this feature has been lacking. Now since I'm not a developer I'm not quite sure what the issue is. I was just wondering if there could be a possible fix for this that could be flashed in CM. I know its not the biggest or most requested feature but it does have some practicality.

while on any *2nd init rom* I have come to find that:

1) Not all charges will charge the droid x battery when the device is on
2) Most charges will not charge the droid x battery when connected to a computer if battery is completely drained
3) Verizon car charger will not charge droid x battery when battery is completely dead
4) I can not charge my Extended battery BH6X since it came completely dead and won't boot up my phone.

So these 4 problems sometimes do inconvenience me. Thankfully most of the time I have my spare battery.

I would like to hear from the community to see if anyone else is in the same situation I am. And if there is a possible fix


----------



## Orasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I, for one, dont need this feature that badly because Im using stock battery and never any problem charging when I needed to. If you want this feature, I suggest you flash GB MIUI because, IIRC Miui has that feature or maybe blur based ROM.

It is common knowledge if charging via USB took longer than wall charger because USB power output is weaker. I never charge using car charger though so I can not share the experience









Like I said before, if you really need it you can flash MIUI GB, because in current development of ICS there are more important issues to solved first. So, patience is a virtue


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

The phone should boot regardless if the battery is dead. Take out the phone battery and plug on the phone to an outlet. Power on, if not already booting. Ta da, the phone boots without a battery. Then just put in your extended battery. And like the post above, chargers have a certain output that will affect time to charge.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

